# Recrutement dans crèche



## isa19 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 apparemment les crèches vont recruter sans diplôme, les parents vont surement se tourner du coup vers les assmat et pour celles d'entre nous qui veulent arrêter le métier chez elle car précaire peut-être une solution  de salaire assuré??
Perso j'ai bossé il y a bien longtemps en structure et j'ai fuit.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Oui j ai lu vaguement cela dans un article hier  . Si c est réellement le cas je trouve cela abuser ... C est porte ouverte au grand n importe quand 
Quand on voit ce qu il c est passer il y a pas longtemps dans une crèche a Lyon  (si je ne me trompe pas )


----------



## Jess (9 Août 2022)

Pardon mais j’hallucine car je suis am depuis très peu de temps à ma formation on nous a dis que pour être renouvelé faut passer épreuve ep1 ep2 cap aepe et justifier d’avoir fait des formations en plus dans mes 5 années de travail et là il recruterai sans diplôme en crèche !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Sans diplôme ni formation ??? ils se foutent de qui !!!


----------



## isa19 (9 Août 2022)

et oui :

"Il manque en France quelque 200 000 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
. Mais les établissements, privés comme publics, peinent à recruter : c’est donc près de la moitié des crèches françaises qui déplore un manque de personnel d’encadrement. 
Pour pallier ces difficultés de recrutement, un arrêté paru au Journal officiel jeudi 4 août permet désormais d’embaucher des personnes qui n’ont pas les diplômes normalement nécessaires. "


----------



## bidulle (9 Août 2022)

c'est toujours 2 poids 2 mesures !

nous il nous faut avoir des épreuves du cap, certaines puer avec trop de zèle exigent que l'on suivent des formation régulièrement !


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

La PMI a qd même fait un effort lors du COVID pour qu'on puisse accueillir 6 enfants en même temps la bonne blague ! quand elle nous demande nos plannings d'enfants afin de vérifier si on ne dépasse pas de 5 mn notre agrément avec les enfants que nous avons ... et là paf plus rien demandé pour les crèches c'est une caméra cachée non ??? 2 poids 2 mesures bon courage à toutes et tous pour la suite !!!


----------



## Cherrylilie (9 Août 2022)

Oui du grand n importe quoi, mais il est quand même précisé que les personnes recrutées feront une formation de 120h avant le début de l embauche.


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Août 2022)

Je crois que justement ce qui s'est passé a Lyon a montré l'horreur que peut amener le manque de personnel d'où cet sorte de recrutement dans l'urgence. Pour plus de justice les employées de crèche devraient avoir les mêmes obligations que les assmats.


----------



## Griselda (9 Août 2022)

Bon perso si je devais repartir à l’extérieur pour travailler ça ne serait certainement pas pour travailler en crèche. Je n'ai encore JAMAIS rencontrer une collègue de crèche heureuse de s'y trouver mais au contraire très désabusée et ce sentiment affreux de faire du travail à la chaîne, les bébés étant la production du jour.

Les tout derniers scandales horribles ne démontrent pas du tout qu'un diplôme puisse mieux protéger les Loulous d'exactions graves car il me semble bien que même sans aucun diplôme dans aucun domaine toute personne SAIT qu'on ne DOIT PAS faire de mal à un enfant (ou à qui que ce soit) et qu'en aucun cas faire avaler un détergent à un bébé (ou à qui que ce soit) ne peut être fait par méconnaissance de son acte.
Ce qui conduit à ça est un gravissime pétage de plomb, au même titre qu'un Parent infanticide sait pertinemment qu'il ne doit pas faire ça.

D'une certaine manière, au vu du nombre de personnel manquant cette mesure ne me choque pas car il vaut sans doute mieux qu'un dirigent de crèche puisse avoir le choix d'employer une personne pour ses qualités personnelles, ce d'autant plus si elle serait chapeautée par au moins une personne diplômée.

Après tout aucun diplôme n'est demandé à une AM pour obtenir un Agrément, pourtant elle travaillera seule ensuite. Certes aujourd'hui les nouvelles agréées doivent réussir un examen mais après seulement 120h de formation peut on véritablement dire qu'elle sait toute la théorie? Non, bien sur, et pour cause, en matière de petite enfance les belles théories ne sont pas toujours d'un grand secours si ce n'est une seule: l'observation reste le meilleure indicateur, puis on tente des trucs et voit ce qui marche.
Je suis une grande adepte des formations continues car elles m'apportent des éclairages possibles et des outils nouveaux pour essayer de mieux comprendre le Loulou mais je pense que pour faire notre travail notre 1ere qualité ne s'apprendra pas dans un livre car c'est une qualité humaine avant tout.

Je suis d'accord avec Nounoucat1, ce qui ne devrait absolument pas être possible c'est de laisser un mode d'accueil qui pourrait d'une façon ou d'une autre prendre en charge plus de 4 enfants/adulte QUI S'OCCUPENT VRAIMENT des enfants. Quand on compte dans le nombre d'adultes le technicien de surface, le cuisinier et la Directrice qui a en charge tant d'autres missions en parallèle la réalité peut conduire à avoir tout les jours 16 enfants pour 2 adultes, POUR 2 ADULTES!!! Et en priant que la deuxième ne soit ni malade, ni en congés... Je ne vois pas comment on ne fini pas par péter un plomb?!
Sans parler de la CAF qui exerce pression sur les creches pour qu'elles remplissent coûte que coûte tous les crenaux, les oblige à accepter des Loulous qui ne viennent qu'un jour dans la semaine (pour répondre aux demande des PE), mettant en difficulté aussi bien l'enfant concerné qui aura bien du mal à s'y faire, que le restant du groupe d'enfant qui devra composer avec cet intru qui ne connait pas leur code, laissant les AM qui sont vraiment à leur côté démunies face à tant de difficulté.

Bref...


----------



## LadyA. (9 Août 2022)

J'avais fait tout un pavé qui s'est envolé
En résumé,  je ne suis pas choquée car ds ce métier,  diplômé ne veut pas dire efficacité et bienveillance. 
Après tout, notre agrément est validé après 2 visites de 2h de la puer...
Et perso, la formation ne m'a strictement servi à rien car complètement hors sol. .. seul le côté administratif aurait été primordial,  mais nous n'avons eu que 2h
Alors ok, ne pas recruter le 1er venu sans un entretien complet préalable,  mais sinon,  ds une  crèche avec du matos adapté,  si on est de bonne volonté,  je ne suis pas du tout choquée


----------



## Ladrine 10 (9 Août 2022)

L'article disais qu'il faudrait quand même suivre une formation et un certain temps sous surveillance avec une pro et pour un temps défini la pmi auras toujours sont mot à dire 
Et je crois avoir vu si elles veulent être embauchée il faudra passer un diplôme soit cap ou vae quand même 
Et pour nous ont passe de 5ans d'expériences a 3 ans pour exercer en crèche
Un article aussi que j'ai vu pour les AM sans diplôme le vae sera moins contraignant et moins compliqué


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Août 2022)

@angèle1982 , ce n'es pas la pmi qui a accordé 6 places par assistant(e) maternel(le) , c'est le gouvernement qui a octroyé celà aux assmats pour palier aux crèches qui étaient fermées ou qui ne pouvaient plus accueillir le même nombre d'enfants à cause du brassage non autorisé entre différents groupes d'enfants. 
La pmi n'était pas ravie de cette mesure mais pour une fois ils n'ont pas pu s'y opposer et ils ont dû s'y plier.....ce qui m'a ravie je t'avoue vu que cela fait plusieurs années que mon mari réclame une place de plus à son agrément, vu qu'il n'est agréé que pour 2 alors que moi 4. Je saurai d'ailleurs bien leur rappelé que si mon mari lors de la crise sanitaire était capable de s'occuper de 3 enfants simultanément, pourquoi n'en serait il plus capable aujourd'hui ?


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Autant pour moi mais la PMI a qd dû s'y plier ! et tu as bien raison d'insister sur ce fait si elle pose des problèmes pour l'agrément de ton mari ! j'espère de tout coeur que çà va le faire ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Août 2022)

La valeur d'une personne ne se mesure pas en diplômes . Dans notre région il y a eu une affaire quelqu'un torturait et tuait des chats quand il a été arrêté c'était un ingénieur ou métier du genre bien instruit. Un produit déboucheur fait avaler a un bb est du sadisme. Par contre avec plus de collègues présentes le drame n'aurait peut être pas avoir lieu. Il y aurait eu quelqu'un pour l'engueuler d'approcher un tel produit des petits.


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup @angèle1982 😍


----------



## liline17 (10 Août 2022)

Lorsque j'étais remplaçante en crèche, je suis arrivée une après-midi pour seconder l'autre remplaçante arrivée le matin, pour 24 enfants que nous ne connaissions pas et sans avoir leur prénom, n'importe quelle aide aurait été la bienvenue, j'ai gardé près de moi l'enfant la plus évoluée pour qu'elle me donne les prénoms de ceux qui t'apaient les autres, nous étions totalement dépassées.
Tout ceci est une réaction face à l'urgence, mais si les conditions de travail étaient correctes, il n'y aurait pas eu de pénurie de personnel, car travailler auprès des enfants en bas âge est une des professions qui attirent le plus les ados. 
Quand j'ai passé le concours d'entrée à l'école d'auxiliaire de puériculture, il y avait 1 place pour 9 candidats


----------



## Marine35 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour, c’est hallucinant ! Je suis auxiliaire de puériculture. Déjà il fallait passer un concours d’entrée pour l’école, épreuve écrite puis orale. Beaucoup de candidats pour peu de places. J’ai travaillé en structures collectives publiques, emplois précaires. Je ne pouvais pas obtenir de CDI car il faut être titulaire du concours de la fonction publique territoriale. Je l’ai passé 3 ou 4 fois mais une note de 17 ou 15 est insuffisante ! J’ai été dégoûtée plusieurs fois qu’une titularisation me passe sous le nez et qu’une autre prenne la place. Ça se passait bien avec la direction, les collègues, les enfants et les parents. Quasiment à chaque fois celle qui obtenait le poste s’est révélée fainéante, non ponctuelle, souvent en arrêt, molle…Les conditions de travail devenaient de plus en plus négatives, du travail à la chaîne, seule avec 15 enfants en bas-âge surexcités, à 2 avec des bébés pour les  lever, changer, habiller, donner le goûter, recevoir les parents et tout ça dans les pleurs ! Tout ça pour un salaire au ras des pâquerettes ! J’ai décidé d’arrêter et ça me choque que maintenant on envisage de recruter des non diplômés !


----------



## Capri95 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
Quelqu'un peut me donner le lien ou cette article à été édité ?
J'ai envie de le lire !
Merci par avance


----------



## LadyA. (11 Août 2022)

Le témoignage de marine prouve bien que les diplômes ne sont pas un gage de compétences.
Ce qui me choque,  ce sont plutôt les diplômes exigés pour un travail dont au final seules l'expérience sur le terrain et la bonne volonté compte.
Je me répète mais nous sommes agréés après seulement un interrogatoire de 2 x 2 ou 3h et inspection du domicile ( en crèche, tout est déjà sécurisé).
Et la formation ne m'a rien apportée ( apprendre le système de digestion par ex)
J'en ai bien plus appris qd j'ai passé mon bafa il y a 30 ans.


----------



## Marine35 (11 Août 2022)

Lady A y’a quiproquo c’est plutôt être titulaire du concours territorial pour être titulaire qui n’est pas un gage de compétence. On peut avoir des compétences et des connaissances mais à côté de ça ne pas être motivée et laisser les collègues gérer.


----------



## isa19 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 voici un lien :

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Août 2022)

Bonjour il y a 18 ans j'ai fait une formation d'assmat de 60 heures je crois elle ne m'a rien appris que je ne connaissais pas . Et je peux dire qu'elle ne m'a rien apporté pour gérer les difficultés avec les accueillis et leurs parents .
Tout ce que je sais sur l'éducation me vient de lectures personnelles et aussi les soirées à thèmes du rpe ou échanges de pratiques.
Après je ne sais pas si avec un cap les nouvelles ass mats seront plus efficaces. 
Je l'espère pour les accueillis mais je regrette toutes les contraintes ajoutées à notre métier.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Août 2022)

Re. Griselda sur RTL ce matin ils ont parlé de ce recrutement de personnes sans diplôme mais je crois avec quelques heures de formation prévues et justement comptant sur celles qui travaillent en crèche pour les former ... mais ces personnes sont déjà tellement débordées qu'elles ne se voient pas expliquer leur travail à une nana ou mec qui arrivera là !!! et je le conçois parfaitement ... payé au SMIC apparemment ... en tout cas ils ont déjà du mal à recruter donc ils ne croient pas à des candidatures spontanées rapidement ! les personnes ayant fait des stages par le passé en crèche n'ont déjà pas souhaitées continuer dans cette voie ... qu'ils se posent les bonnes questions !!!


----------



## Jeanine1 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
J’y crois absolument pas, cela doit être un Fake News.
J’ai travaillé 10 ans en crèche, aujourd’hui, je n’y retournerai pas pour l’or du monde.
Une vraie usine où le bien-être de l’enfant passe au second plan pour la rentabilité financière Hahaha 
Wait and See les amies!


----------



## Chouchou301 (14 Août 2022)

@Capri95 @Jeanine1 l'article est ici ;-)

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour je trouve étonnant ce débat .le bien être des enfants en crèche n'est pas assuré alors que pour le moment c'est du personnel diplômé qui assure le travail.pourquoi ça devrait être pire avec plus de personnel??
Il pourrait très bien avoir une éducatrice pour jeunes enfants qui contrôle une ou 2 non diplômés en décidant par exemple des activités d'éveil 
Je connais plein de bonnes assmats qui font très bien leur travail avec seulement 60 heures de formation.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Août 2022)

Si je devais travailler en crèche ce que je ne supporterais pas c'est un bb seul dans sa chaise haute qui pleure et que personne ne console . Je l'ai vu de mes yeux quand le RPE partageait une activité avec la crèche .


----------



## MeliMelo (6 Septembre 2022)

Je suis actuellement en FPA et beaucoup de collègues viennent du milieu des EAJE qu'elles ont quitté car usine, conditions inhumaines etc. Elles disent que celles qui restent ne pourront pas former les sans-diplôme car elle-mêmes n'avaient déjà pas le temps de s'occuper des enfants.

Pour ma part, même si théorique, la FPA m'apporte beaucoup et complète mes connaissances, je suis étonnée que certaines provenant du milieu ou ayant eu le CAP AEPE ne connaissent même pas certaines lois, chartes liées à l'enfant qui sont pourtant le cadre de référence de notre profession. Saviez-vous par exemple que nous avions obligation de mettre la charte d'accueil du jeune enfant dans nos projets d'accueil ? Bref je trouve pour ma part cette formation essentielle.

Si les sans-diplome ont une formation de 120 h préalable à leur embauche en crèche, au final, ça fera comme nous, mais bon courage pour leurs conditions de travail après. Le problème pour moi vient d'ailleurs que de la formation initiale.


----------

